
Psykopaint - Create and paint amazing art from photos - Uncle_Sam
http://www.psykopaint.com/index.html
======
lostbit
Very cool and artistic design. From a user perspective, it does not matter the
language it what made.

------
greyman
I am sorry but the GUI is confusing, I am doing something and suddenly a too
fast animation overlaps it. Plus, the tutorial window cannot be closed by [x]
in Chrome. The idea is good but the application is too busy, at least for me.

~~~
MathieuGosselin
hi there! i am the creator of this software. Can you tell me which version of
Chrome are you running so i can look into that. If you have any suggestions
regarding the UI in order to improve it, please do so! So i can make sure one
day you'll dig this software ;-)

~~~
greyman
9.0.597.67 beta. I can't pinpoint exactly, but the animations were just too
quick, and sometimes just something moved on the screen, but it was not
immediately obvious what has happened.

------
po
The UI gimmicks are a bit much… It was just barely tolerable until I saw the
woman's hand holding the card below every photo I hover over. Especially since
if your screen is large enough you can see the arm cut off.

Just my opinion: people who want to create art don't want to notice their
tools. You don't want to be aware of your UI. If it's a novelty, people will
say it's awesome but they will only use it once.

~~~
MathieuGosselin
That's rather odd you say this because i totally agree with you that users
don't want to be aware of the UI and that is exactly why there is no tools
everywhere one the screen like other softwares, so you can focus entirely on
your artwork.

We made the choice of innovating in almost every aspect of this software
(tools, UI, Design) and took some bold decisions that indeed the most
conservative users might be not understand. We are not named Psykopaint to do
things the old-fashion way.

~~~
po
It's not the UI layout that is distracting to me... it was the visual
gimmicks. For example, the UI draws so much attention to the pointer which is
the representation UI representation of me. It was like the UI is telling the
painter to look at the tip of his paintbrush or his arm instead of the canvas.

 _We made the choice of innovating in almost every aspect of this software
(tools, UI, Design) and took some bold decisions that indeed the most
conservative users might be not understand._

I understand you see it as innovation but not all existing conventions are bad
and some of your bold choices may turn out to be not the best. I'm just
offering you my critique. Take it or leave it; I won't be offended if you
decide to leave it.

~~~
MathieuGosselin
i see. Thanks for this feedback then.

------
bane
Really really cool. It's a bit like a hyper interactive Photoshop filter. It
reminds me of an old tablet paint program that allowed you to load a photo up,
then paint over it by hand, the result was something not entirely different
from using a palette knife filter. This has an entirely different feel to it
that's insanely cool.

Great work!

------
swah
WJW. I don't think we can do that without Flash yet.

------
MindTwister
Warning, sound (music) on the intro video when getting started, it would be
nice if I could turn that off.

(I control the radio at work...)

~~~
MathieuGosselin
Thanks for the feedback MindTwister. I take note of it and will add a mute
button dedicated to you. With your name on it. ;-)

------
viggity
It seems like most of the comments are hypercritical. I thought it looked nice
and performed well. It may be a little gimmicky, but so what?

